# Was mach ich falsch?



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

was mache ich falsch?

Das Wasser war jetzt ein paar Tage glasklar.
Und jetzt. Jetzt ist ist schon wieder trüb.
Ich habe die Teicherde raus (bis auf zwei Pflanzen). Die UV läuft.
Sonst habe ich täglich gefüttert. Jetzt nur noch 2 x die Woche.

Muß ich mich daran gewöhnen das mein Teich trüb ist? :nein: 

Oder habe ich einfach zu wenig Geduld?

LG
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo....

Was heißt denn Trübe ? Ist das Wasser Milchig ? Braun ? Grün ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo,

das Wasser ist einfach nicht klar.
Ich würde eher mal Richtung braun tippen.








Ich hoffe man kann es hier etwas erkennen.

LG
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chrissi,

als du die Teicherde entnommen hast, haste das neues Wasser reingemacht oder das alte drin belassen ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hi,

ich habe nicht alles Teichwasser raus.
Nur soviel damit ich auf dem Boden die Seerosen rausholen konnte.
Und auch die Fische sollten ja drinbleiben.

LG
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chrissi,

also haste nur einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht oder das alte Wasser wieder reingemacht ???

Ich denke mir das dein Wasser einfach noch zu nährstoffreich ist ... diese Trübung könnte von den Schwebealgen herrühren .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Ich habe nachdem ich die Seerosen raus hatte und Schlamm abgesaugt habe einfach wieder aufgefüllt..

Was kann ich tun damit das Wasser klar wird?
Ich will auch keine Algenmittel mehr reingeben. 
Oder muß ich einfach Geduld haben?

Vielleicht habe ich auch zu wenig Unterwasserpflanzen drin?

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Ich habe nachdem ich die Seerosen raus hatte und Schlamm abgesaugt habe einfach wieder aufgefüllt..

Was kann ich tun damit das Wasser klar wird?
Ich will auch keine Algenmittel mehr reingeben. 
Oder muß ich einfach Geduld haben?

Vielleicht habe ich auch zu wenig Unterwasserpflanzen drin?

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

ups, war ein Versehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Ich habe hier nochmal ein Bild, vielleicht kann man es besser erkennnen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chrissi,

das Wasser ist trübe, ja, wieviel neues Wasser hast du reingemacht ? Oder das alte wieder reingekippt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Nein ich habe neues reingemacht. (Brunnenwasser)

Es war über die Hälfte was ich abgelassen habe.

LG
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Hast du dein Brunnenwasser vorher testen lassen, spirch auf diverse Wasserwerte und Belastungen, wie z.B. Eisen etc ???

Nicht jedes Brunnenwasser ist geeignet ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

und nochmal ein Bild.



Der mittlere Rand, beginnt die Tiefzone. 
Die Tiefzone war nur noch ca. halbvoll.


Aber hat denn das was mit diesem trüben Wasser zu tun?

Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Nein habe ich nicht.
Bringt es was wenn ich es mal mit diesen Teststreifen teste?

Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Wie kann ich das feststellen (Eisen).

Wie meinst du das mit mehreren Teilwasserwechseln?

Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*....*

Hallo,

also Ole hat mir schon vorgegriffen .... und wie ich an deiner letzten Aufnahme unschwer erkennen kann, ist eine rötlich/braune Färbung ganz klar zu sehen. Diese rühren sicher nicht von der aufgeschwemmten Teicherde beim entfernen der Seerosen ...

Einen 50%tigen Teilwasserwechsel mit "Leitungsheimer" kann ich nur zustimmen, vorher aber das restliche Wasser vom Grund her absaugen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Sorry Tommi,

aber was meinst du mit restlichem Wasser vom Grund absaugen?

Also den Teich kpl. leer machen??
Wenn ja wohin mit den Fischen?

Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chrissi,

deinen Goldis macht des nix ... das sind robuste Fische .... mach es wie Ole vorgeschlagen hat, dann haste mit deinem Tetra-Pond zusammen bald klares Wasser ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Na, dann werde ich es mal probieren und Leitungswasser zugeben.

Bisher habe ich abgepumpt und das fehlende wieder dazu.

Wenn ich aber abpumpe und gleichzeitig auffülle, das könnte man doch stundenlang machen oder? Wie merke ich wann genug ist. (mir fehlt da vielleicht der technische Verstand)

Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Chrissi,

bei deinem Teichvolumen wird es nicht stundenlang dauert ... wenn du deine Pumpenleistung kennst, kannste es selbst ausrechnen


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hi,
Habe mir mal Chrissis Bilder angesehen. Diese braunfärbung sieht aus, als wäre da Huminsäure zum Einsatz gekommen. Nimmt man zur biologischen Algenbekämpfung und entsteht z.B. wenn man getrocknetes Stroh ins Wasser legt. Ist auch im Torf enthalten und in Teicherde. 
Kann Eisengehalt eine solche Färbung verursachen??????????
Tippe da mal schwer auf Huminsäure in einem Algenbekämpfungsmittelchen. Oder Chrissi?
Kann ein paar Wochen anhalten und bringt gar nichts gegen Algen. 
Na ja, mal seh'n.
Ich habe nicht alle Antworten gelesen. Wie geht es denn den Fischen nach der Aktion? 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Chrissi, 

bei deinen Postings  -auch in anderen Foren- werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass du für die Entwicklung des neuen Teiches ein wenig zu ungeduldig bist, machs dir nicht so schwer...

Der neue Teich ist noch nicht mal 1/2 Jahr alt und du hast - auch mit "Mittelchen" - schon viel "gebastelt", damit der Teich "endlich" klar wird. 

Das Entfernen der Teicherde  - wie in einem anderen Forum empfohlen - war sicher richtig, aber gib dem Teich jetzt die Ruhe, damit er sich entwickeln kann. Geduld! Wie sich der Teich entwickelt, wird sich erst im nächsten Jahr zeigen..

Soooo schlecht sieht es auf den Bildern für einen neuen Teich gar nicht aus und du hast ja geschrieben, dass der Teich vor dem Entfernen der Teicherde schon klarer war. 

Relax...Geduld...

Gruß
Robbi

Bevor das Brunnenwasser nicht getestet ist, würde ich es wie weiter oben schon empfohlen nicht verwenden und einen großzügigen Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser durchführen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

@rainthanner

Ich hatte bis letzte Woche noch einen Torfmulchsack im Teich. Wurde mir als Algenvernichter empfohlen. Ich habe ihn allerdings letzte Woche raus als ich die Seerosen umgepflanzt habe. Da ich aber das Wasser ja nicht kpl. ausgewechselt habe ist da natürlich noch ein Teil drin!!!
Dann hatte ich auch so ein Bioalgenmittel rein. Das waren Pellets die sich aufgelöst haben. Danach wurde das Wasser auch so bräunlich. Diese Pellets habe ich aber ganz zu Anfang genommen, dann nicht mehr weil eben das Wasser so braun wurde.

Ich habe aber seit der Erstbefüllung immer nur Wasser nachgefüllt.
Bis auf letzte Woche als ich die Teicherde rausgenommen habe. Da war aber auch noch ca. die  Hälfte des Wasser drin geblieben.

Den Fischen geht es eigentlich gut. Also ich kann keinen Unterschied zu vorher bemerken. Ich habe allerdings auch die Fütterung umgestellt. Ich füttere nicht mehr jeden Tag sondern nur noch alle drei Tage. 
Die letzten Tag waren sie etwas ruhiger aber heute waren sie recht munter. 

@Robbi
Du hast recht, ich bin sehr ungeduldig.
Ist eine meiner Charaktereigenschaften.
Ich möchte auch nur, dass es den Fischen gut geht.

Also ich werde diese Woche noch einen Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser machen, mal sehen was dann passiert.

Ich danke euch.
LG 
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

chrissi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte auch nur, dass es den Fischen gut geht.



sorry   aba wer sagt den das es deinen fischen bei trüben wasser schlecht geht. ich persöhnlich gehe ehr davon aus das es denen schlecht geht wenn das wasser glasklar ist. also brunnenwasser testen!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Grummel...

Mensch Chrissi, 

es "passiert nichts Aufregendes"  wenn du einen Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser durchführst...

Genauso wenig, als wie wenn du ein neu gepflanztes Apfelbäumchen an einem neuen Stock anbindest, deswegen gibts nicht gleich Äpfel zu ernten...vielleicht ein Jahr später...so isses eben...

Geduld!

Robbi

...der Torfsack ist eine neue Info und die Ursache für das bräunliche Wasser....


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe fast alles getan. Von Chemie über Teicherde raus. Wasser abpumpen, neues rein, Mulm absaugen (ich mache das allerdings mit einem Gartenschlauch nicht mit einem Teichsauger) 


Bei uns hat es heute nacht einiges geregnet.
Ich bin also heute morgen aufgestanden und wie jeden Morgen ist mein erster Gang (nach der ersten Tasse Kaffee) an den Teich um zu schauen ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Und siehe da, ich konnte sogar den Grund erkennen und das obwohl es noch nicht richtig hell war (wird es heute wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht).

Heute so und morgen so. Warum?????

Übrigens möchte ich im Laufe der Woche noch eine Ufermatte in den Teich bauen. Werde ich aber im anderen Forum posten.

LG
Chrissi


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo.....

Ich würde jetzt auch auf Hummis Säure tippen und weniger auf eisen. Wenn du Wasser gewechselt hast und es viel geregnet hat kann es sein das der Teich durch den Regen übergelaufen ist und so ne menge von dem Braunenm Wasser übergelaufen ist. Da müste es aber schon ne menge geregnet haben.

Zu deinen Goldies ( Nur wenn es dich intresiert : Der Lateinische Namen ist Carasius auretas auretas ):

Die fühlen sich WAHRSCHEINLICH schon wohl. Die stört es nicht wenn das wasser etwas trübe ist. Die stören sich auch nicht besonders an algen oder änlichem ( im gegenteil.... die haben die zum fressen gern  ) 
Stören tut den Fische eigentlich nur eines : falsche Wasserwerte. Also zuviel Nitrit , zuviel Ammoniak , oder ein zu hoher / zu niedirger pH Wert.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde können Goldische ne ganze menge ab. Das ist schon fast erstaunlich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Chrissi,

ich kann mich nur der Meinung von Robbi anschliessen.

Du hast jetzt so viel an Deinem Teich unternommen, so viel rein und raus - dass Du gar nichts mehr weisst. Die Teicherde hast Du ja herausgenommen. Das war sicher richtig. Dein Teich sah aber selbst in der "übelsten" Phase für einen neu angelegten Teich sehr ordentlich aus. Zumal, wenn man bedenkt, dass Torf (hoffentlich ungedüngt) drin war, Pellets usw. Damit war die (vielleicht nicht hübsche, aber absolut unschädliche) Braunfärbung erklärt. Dann Wasserwechsel. Aus meiner Sicht überflüssig, aber ebenfalls nicht schädlich. Und nun würde ich den Teich zuerst einmal eine ganz lange Zeit über absolut in Ruhe lassen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

